# Vaporesso Tarot Pro and Atom Metropolis



## wihann (27/10/16)

Hi does anybody stil have stock on a yellow Tarot pro?and a Gold metropolis tank?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/10/16)

We have one Gold Metropolis left:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/atom-metropolis-tank-gold?variant=22901891206


----------



## Naeem_M (27/10/16)

wihann said:


> Hi does anybody stil have stock on a yellow Tarot pro?and a Gold metropolis tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Hi buddy ... Tarot Pro in Yellow available here: https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/regulated/products/vaporesso-tarot-pro-160w-mod


----------



## wihann (27/10/16)

Awesome do any one of u stock a melo 3 spare tank?also want to get one of them

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

